# New Goldfish!!



## Niki2105 (Apr 12, 2005)

*I got a 15 gallon tank to house my goldfish in for now till i can afford a new bigger one.   I got a friend today for bubbles so that when i add her to the tank she wont be lonley.  I have got the new calico fantail in a small tank its about 1.5 - 2 gallon, but only till the new tank is done of the cycle and to make sure she dont have anything wrong with her before i put her and Kisses in the same tank.  I called her Cali, and here is her picture she was the only pale one in the tank so i had to get her lol i want to see how her color may change as she gets bigger and older.  I think she is pretty cute.  Just wanted to share my new fish with everyone.*


----------



## blb (Feb 7, 2005)

She is beautiful!!! I love her name too!! 

You are right in quarantineing her first. I know she will be fine in the small tank, just do lots of water changes!!


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Cute


----------



## Niki2105 (Apr 12, 2005)

Well im glad i had her in a seprate tank casue i woke up sunday and she was dead i hadnt even had her for a day. So now my pretty little fish is gone to heaven and since i didnt have her with the others i know that if she had some disease that she didnt pass it on to any of my other fish. I still dont know why she might have passed away she seamed very lively before i went to bed. Her tank wasnt cycled or nothing but 3/4 of it was the water from the store so it should have been ok. I have another goldfish that surivied 2 years in a 2 gallon fish bowl and then the cycle for my ten gallon. I do know that not all of them would survive that but i have never had a fish die that soon and a keep a few different goldfish in simalar conditions over the years.


----------



## blb (Feb 7, 2005)

I'm so sorry! She probably was sick when you bought her.


----------

